# Bolbitis??



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

So i had bought some bolbitis from a lfs, and put it in my 55 gal, which has low ammonia,nitrite and nitrate, 2wpg, aquasoil, diffused co2, and warm water(84-86F). But about a week later it started melting away on me, turning brown. SO i moved my bolbitis before it completely melted away to my 10 gal, which has 1wpg, high nitrate, low ammonia and med-nitrite. No CO2. No aquasoil, no fertilizers, alot of snails,shrimp,fish. ANd i left it in there for about two weeks and noticed about 6 or so new little leaves developing, so im pretty confused as to why my 55, the tank that i want the bolbitis to grow on, seems to be uninhabitable for my bolbitis. ANyone got a clue??? All my other plants seem to be doing good in my 55, such as my anubias nana,rotala wallichii, macrandra, nanjensha, vallisneria nana, blyxa, nana petite, riccia ,water lettuce, hygro sunset, limnophila aromatica, and red tiger lotus....


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I aquired a Bobitus during the hottest part of the summer and during shipment it arrived completely black and looked lifeless from the heat. Stuck in my tank for almost two months with good light and ferts it lay dormant. Finally I just cut it back and left it attached to a small piece of wood. It begin to show one small stem a couple weeks later and is now growing very fast and is a nice centerpiece in the tank. I think yours will be fine in either tank in time. Once it gets a good start try moving it back to the "good" tank and give it time to acclimate itself. Mine, however did not melt, it was just black and showed no signs of life. Don't give up on it to soon.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

well i havent, i still got one little piece about 1" by 1", with juvenile leaves, but its in my ten gallon. Do you think i should add ferts to the 10 gal and co2 and better lighting as well?? like i do for my 55? thanx for replying to my thread, i thought no one was going to help me.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

When I first got mine it seemed to not do anything but just barely survive. After about 2-3 months it decided it was time and just started growing like crazy. After moving it between tanks and new setups, it seems to me like it just takes time to acclimate before it will start growing.

Scouter


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine had no C02 until this past weekend when I added pressurized C02. Ferts did not help get it to grow much until it added a couple new leaves. I'd just leave it only for awhile longer then begin adding some ferts. Mine is still growing quite a bit and the C02 has really made it pearl quite a bit. The best advice I can give is just let it start where it is and give it lots of patience. Here is a pic of mine now.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Another thought, when mine were looking rather pitiful I put them in a betta tank in the window. I didn't do any ferts, but did change the water about 50% every other day or so. They were pearling and grew very fast. Perhaps they actually like higher lighting?

Scouter


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, ill probably try doing what you did scouter and nice bolbitis The Old Man

ill let is settle in the ten gallon and see what happens.


Did i forget to mention, the 10 gal has no heater, so avg temp is 72-74 while my 55 is 82-84, and i have to keep it high for my scalares and discus.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Your temp is fine. I've had them in tanks at 70 and currently at 82f without problems. I think waiting it out is a good decision.

Scouter


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

As others have said, I find that most of these slow growing plants take time to adjust. Bolbitis, Anubias don't do much for quite some time until they adjust. Important to keep clipping any dead or algae-ridden leaves.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Another thought, when mine were looking rather pitiful I put them in a betta tank in the window. I didn't do any ferts, but did change the water about 50% every other day or so. They were pearling and grew very fast. Perhaps they actually like higher lighting?


It likes fresh, highly oxygenated water, like what it gets in a strong current. This is why many people have found placing the plant in the path of the outflow from the filter seems to do well. I would say this is the reason why it perked up in your window tank... the daily water changes.


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

As Robert suggested, _Bolbitis heudelotii_ should be placed (tied either to wood or rock) near your filter outflow and trimmed regularly to promote new growth. In nature (here in Africa) _Bolbitis heudelotii_ are found growing mostly on rocks and wood (tree roots) in very fast flowing streams (and some rivers). During the rainy seasons these streams are so vigorous that it strips the plant down to the rhizome (nature's way of trimming). It's suggested that this promotes new growth. The rhizome and root structure in nature are quite remarkable (it has to be, as it's a matter of clinging on for life in these streams) and you just don't see the same with aquarium cultivated plants.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello AquaX,
very interesting contribution! It characterizes B. heudelotii as a typical rheophyte. I've seen photos showing B. heudelotii near Anubias barteri on rocks in streams in Cameroon. Several other aquarium plants have this way of life in their natural habitats - Microsorum pteropus, Pogostemon helferi, Staurogyne sp. and the not yet well known Araceae Schismatoglottis roseospatha and Bucephalandra motleyana from Borneo. Probably more rheophytic species are suitable for aquariums.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> are so vigorous that it strips the plant down to the rhizome (nature's way of trimming).


I like that. It illustrates the cycle of life. It reminds me of plants that live in flood plains, which die back when the water recedes, but retains enough life to be reborn with the next flood.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

AquaX said:


> and you just don't see the same with aquarium cultivated plants.


thanks for the knowledge guys, guess i cant expect plants to grow as good as nature intends when theyre being artificially grown.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is interesting. After Ike and without power I hooked up a large airstone in my tank to put some 02 back in the tank right next to the Bolbitus. That seemed to make it grow better. Got better flow in the tank since adding C02 and it is really doing well. Guess I'll give it a good trim soon and see what happens.  Can someone add to this by telling us how and where to trim?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I love it when a plan comes together! 02 and current, works every time. When it gets bushy, either cut off leaves at the base next to the rhizome, or cut off a piece of the rhizome, dividing the plant, and then give them to me!  Once it starts growing, it can keep going without trimming it for a long time, it will just get bushier and bushier, and the rhizomes longer and longer, branching, and so forth. No need to trim it unless it is more than what you want.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

At the AGA conference Mr. Amano said that constant trimming would make it grow bushier and shorter. I'm still pondering this....


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It seems to me it would depend on the size of the rhizome. If you are starting with a very small rhizome, like an inch or two, (which is often the typical size when you buy them) I would think it would be better to wait until it gets much bigger, longer, so it could support more leaf growth. There have been a couple people lately selling Bolbitis here by the arm load, maybe one of them would share their secrets? Making the leaves shorter would be nice


----------

